# She clung to me like a baby!



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy had a grooming appointment. New groomer so we started the session with a chat over the grooming table - Izzy turned around and wrapped both her front legs around my right arm and squeezed hard as she clung to me - can you imagine how I felt leaving her there! She must have known what would happen - here are a couple of pics of the rather drastic result!










Shaking her best friend!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, I think she looks lovely, very teddy bear like. Could just give her a cuddle.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, I bet you felt awful leaving her there after that! 

Love the pictures, she's done a really good job


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, poor Izzy! Rosie gives me hugs that, I swear, are just as good as teh hugs I get from my kids. 

Izzy would look gorgeous whatever they did to her! She is a real cutie! And I bet she is loads happier in the warm weather with less fur. Fingers crossed it doesn't go cold again like last weekend though, or you might be stocking up on a few equafleeces!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Cara, she is absolutely gorgeous with her new 'do'. Teddy is very fearful of being left, too. Must run in the family! What a sweet wee thing, didn't want to leave her mummy, bless her


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a little Angel,she looks adorable,just like a little cuddly teddybear! I never like leaving them at the groomers,feel so guilty which is why i did it myself the last time but it took ages and i just love that fuffy velvety coat they have hen they come out of the groomers so ive just booked them all in lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh, she looks like a little lamb


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Ahhh, she looks like a little lamb


Izzy likes to look cute but she is mindful of aunty Mandy hiding her back with the sheep............


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes lamb-like .. her coat is lovely and thick looking.... it will scruff up in no time .. I would love a Izzy cuddle ... she adorable xxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ah give her a cople of days and she will be back to her scruffy cockapoo self.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwww she looks gorgeous!!! Love the cuddles too! Betty does those too and it always amuses me that she can cling on with her front paws!! X


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

She looks beautiful and how typical kids and now it seems furry kids (dogs) have a knack for guilt tripping

Looking forward to meeting her in the flesh and reminding her how mummy takes her to the hairdressers but if she came to live with me I would just get the bowl out


----------

